
How Bitcoin Looked 11 Years Ago - aazaa
https://old.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/ejvhri/how_bitcoin_looked_11_years_ago/
======
Tilian
It's a shame how the Pay-to-IP functionality went nowhere (despite the rather
insecure implementation back then). If one could pay to a DNS record it would
allow for human-friendlier addresses without encouraging address reuse.

